# John Ball on Christ’s exaltation



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 1, 2021)

*Q. Did Christ always abide under the power and dominion of death?*

A. No, for the power of death being subdued, the third day he rose again, ascended into heaven, and sitteth at the right hand of the Father.

Expos. 14. The resurrection of Christ is the first degree of his exaltation, wherein his soul being joined to the same flesh that died, he was raised up to life, 1. Cor. 15. 4. It was necessary that he should rise again, in regard of the excellency of his person, Act. 2. 24. the covenant which he had made with the Father, Psa. 2. 6, 7. Es. 53. 10. the dignity of his high office of eternal mediation, Psal. 110. 6, 7. Rom. 4. 25. and that the truth of those things which were foretold concerning the glory of the Messias, might be fulfilled. ...

For more, see John Ball on Christ’s exaltation.


----------

